
Best Free Video Editing App for iPhone and iPad – ZShot - coder1001
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WkwXD8i-Rg
======
Gys
It is totally free, supposedly without ads and in app payments. It is a
company, but no mention whatsoever how they make their money anywhere
([https://zshotapp.com/](https://zshotapp.com/)) to build and support this
product. Strange?

~~~
stunpix
It gets even more strange when you take a look on other videos on their
youtube channel.

